# Von A wie Anfang bis Z zur Druckerei (Mit Photoshop)



## liquidbeats (4. April 2007)

Guten Morgen,

jemand evtl. ein kleinen workshop parat wie ich am Besten, sinnvollsten und vorallem am sichersten Druck und Print geschichten in Photoshop Realisiere? 
Ich möchte verhindern dass bspw. Farben falsch dargestellt werden, Qualitative verlusste zu verzeichnen sind usw.

CMYK ist mir klar, jedoch nicht welches Format am Sinnvollsten ist. JPEG, PNG, PSD, oder PDF? Irgendwie haben alle vor und nachteile.  Ich habe mir derart viel durchgelesen (vorallem in diversen Foren) so dass ich jetzt mehr als durcheinander bin. Bei PDF soll es ja noch das Problem bzgl. Schriftarten geben. Was zum teufel ist PDF/X3 ?
Alles so sachen.


Wäre Nett wenn jemand irgendetwas parat hätte o.ä.

vielen Dank

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. April 2007)

Hi,
du kannst zu gewissen Fragen auch Antworten im DTP Forum finden.
Also am sinnvollsten ist Tiff (ohne Komprimierung und Ebenen) oder EPS für die Weiterverarbeitung zu verwenden.
Das PSD Format verwendest du um weiterhin eine offene Datei für Photoshop zu haben in der die ebenen und Ebeneneffekte etc. erhalten bleiben
PDF spielt seine Vorteile am besten aus wenn du Vektordaten hast. Aber auch pixelbasierende Daten kannst du mit PDF verarbeiten.
Zu PDF X3 findest du hier eine Antwort:http://www.pdfxreport.com/faq.html .
Probleme mit den Schriften gibts wenn du diese nicht einbetten kannst, also wenn das vom Lizenvergeber nicht gewünscht ist. Aber du kannst Schriften ja in Pfade umwandeln oder in PS die Schriftebene rastern. Desweiteren solltest du die Neukomprimierung von Bildern im PDF ausstellen. Ich mach das zumindest immer um sicherzustellen das mir die Daten nicht raus und runterskaliert werden.
Am besten machst du Printsachen nicht in PS sondern in einem Layoutprog wie Indesign oder Xpress.

Viele Grüße


----------



## liquidbeats (6. April 2007)

Hi DirtyWorld,

Danke dir ersteinmal. Ich habe aber noch eine Frage. Ich habe jetzt nun schon mehrfach Formate erstellt (A4, A5, A6 usw.). Diese wurden als JPG an die Durckerei geliefert, sind gestochen scharf gewesen und CYMK Farbmodus. Dennoch hatten diese Bilder meist einen grün- oder blaustich. Woher kommt das? Die schärfe war jedoch Perfekt usw.


Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. April 2007)

Hi,
also damit die Bilder in der Druckerie verarbeitet werden können werden sie meistens in Tiffs umgewandelt da RIPs mit Kompressionen und Alphakanälen Probleme hatten/haben (also war zumindestens früher so, aber da hatt sich bestimmt auch einigers getan).
Der blau- oder grünstich kann daher kommen das nicht mit oder unterschiedlichen Farbprofilen gearbeitet wurde. Aber ich habe was Jpegs und druck betrifft so gut wie keine Ahnung da ich bisher davon die Finger gelassen habe, aus oben genannten Gründen.


----------



## liquidbeats (6. April 2007)

Nabend DirtyWorld,

hmmm. Wie kann man denn Farbprofile definieren, so dass die Druckerei diesbezüglich eine Forgabe hat. Bzw. ich mich nach deren vorgaben richten kann?


*Nachtrag*: hab eben auf der Seite der Druckerei folgendes nachgelesen können


> Verwenden Sie die Einstellung Euroskala Coated v2 für gestrichenes Papier.


Dies habe ich unter Farbeinstellungen bei Photoshop ebenfalls ausgewählt. 

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. April 2007)

Du darfst dann natürlich auch nicht vegessen das du das Profil mit abspeicherst.
Und ich würd eben die Finger von JPEG lassen wenns um die Druckvorstufe geht da du durch die Komprimierung auf jedenfall einen Farbverlust in dem Bild hast.

Viele Grüße

PS: Zum RGb kann ich dir hier noch diese Diskussion empfehlen mal durchzulesen. 
http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/7/eci-rgb-adobe-rgb-vs-srgb-80934-1.html
Wäre aber auch nicht schlecht schon etwas vorahnung von den verschiedenen RGB-Farbräumen zu haben.


----------



## liquidbeats (6. April 2007)

Hallo DirtyWorld,

zukünftig würde ich dann eh auf TIF oder EPS Formate zurückgreifen. Ich will mich ja nicht auf JPG versteifen. Ich möchte halte was dazulernen, um bspw. die genannten Problem umgehend zu können.

Mal schauen wie ich die Farbprofile mit abspeichern kann.

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. April 2007)

Um Farbprofile mit abzuspeichern einfach beim Speichern in PS in den Optionen wählen.

Gruß


----------



## liquidbeats (7. April 2007)

Hallo DirtyWorld,

also das habe ich bisher immer gemacht, bzw. da ist ja Standardmäßig schon vorselektiert. Langsam wird es für mich Unverständlicher. Dann muss ich ja irgendetwas Gravierendes Falsch machen, wenn das Bild eine leichte verfärbung mitsichbringt .

Verstehen tu  ich das jedenfalls nicht 

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. April 2007)

Hi,
also wenn du gedruckte Date nmit denen am Bildschirm optisch vergleichst wirst du nie das selbe Ergebnis bekommen. Erstens wegen dem Unterschied zwischen additiver- und subtraktiver Farbmischung und dann noch wenn du keinen kalibrierten Monitor besitzt ist die differenz natürlich noch größer.
Am besten du arbeitest immer mit den mathematischen Farbwerten um sicher zu sein was du nun eingestellt hast.
Desweiteren hast du doch die Farbverschiebungen in einem gedruckten JPEG und da habe ich schon geschrieben woran das eventuelle liegen könnte. Natürlich kann es trotzdem sein das du beim nächsten Bild auch eine Farbverschiebung bekommst wenn die Ursache eine andere ist. Von wichtigen Drucksachen oder eben bei welchen wo es auf die Farbe ankommt läßt man sich deshalb vor dem Druck auch einen farbverbindlichen Proof erstellen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Beppone (10. April 2007)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:


> Hallo DirtyWorld,
> 
> zukünftig würde ich dann eh auf TIF oder EPS Formate zurückgreifen. Ich will mich ja nicht auf JPG versteifen. Ich möchte halte was dazulernen, um bspw. die genannten Problem umgehend zu können.
> 
> ...



Hoi.

Wenn du häufiger Drucksachen setzt, die im Offsetdruck gedruckt werden sollen, empfehle ich folgende Minimalst-Investition:

Ein Kolorimeter (Spider, EyeOne etc., ca. EUR 100,-) für deinen Bilschirm und mindestens einen einfachen, gedruckten 4c-Farbwerteatlas (den mit Abstand günstigsten gibts für EUR 19,50 bei http://www.satzinform.de).

Dazu solltest du dich etwas ins Thema Farbmanagement einlesen. Ein umfangreiches Werk hierzu gibts z.B. in Form des PrePress-Handbuchs kostenlos bei http://www.cleverprinting.de (hier sind auch alle erforderlichen Photoshop-Voreinstellungen beschrieben)

Weiter benötigst du die korrekten Farbprofile. Das Profil für Bogenoffset nach FOGRA auf gestrichenem Papier (und nur dieses ist zu verwenden, wenn nach Prozeßstandard Offsetdruck gedruckt werden soll) heißt ISOcoated und gibts ebenfalls kostenlos bei http://www.eci.org

Damit ausgerüstet sinken farbliche Überraschungen schon mal deutlich.

Ideal wäre weiter, wenn du ein einfaches RIP für deinen Tintenstrahler einsetzen würdest (z.B. Printfab für < EUR 150,-). Du druckst einen Testchart, läßt diesen vom Dienstleister für einen Zwanziger ausmessen und erhältst dann ein Druckerprofil. Erst dann zeigen Deine Ausdrucke einigermaßen die Farben, die dir später die Druckerei liefert.

Für die Abgabe deiner Daten ist es genau genommen unerheblich, ob du das ISOcoated-Profil an eine bereits nach 4c ISOcoated vorseparierte Datei dranhängst oder nicht, wenn später auf gestrichenem Papier im Bogenoffset gedruckt wird. 

Schwer von Bedeutung sind die Profile dagegen beim "Gamut-Mapping", also bei der Zuweisung deiner RGB-Daten in den CMYK-Farbraum im Photoshop. Hier passieren die dollsten Fehler..

Lies' dich erstmal ein und frag dann gezielt weiter.

Grüße, Bep


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. April 2007)

Hi,
da hätte ich auch nochmal eine frage an dich bezüglich eines Softwarerips. Und zwar wenn ich mir nun von meinem Drucker und meinem Papier ein Profil erstellt habe, sollte ich dann dieses im Rip verwenden oder das Profil von der FOGRA? Weil eigentlich ist das ja nicht auf mein Papier und Drucker abgestimmt.

Gruß


----------



## Beppone (11. April 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> da hätte ich auch nochmal eine frage an dich bezüglich eines Softwarerips. Und zwar wenn ich mir nun von meinem Drucker und meinem Papier ein Profil erstellt habe, sollte ich dann dieses im Rip verwenden oder das Profil von der FOGRA? Weil eigentlich ist das ja nicht auf mein Papier und Drucker abgestimmt.
> 
> Gruß



Hi.

Witz des RIPs ist ja, das sein integrierter Farbrechner alle beteiligten Profile verrechnen kann.

Deshalb brauchst du zunächst ein Profil für dein Proofpapier. Dann kannst du im RIP dieses Proofpapier als Papiersorte auswählen. Anschließend legst du den Zielfarbraum fest und den Rendering Intent, z.B. ISOcoated (oder ein von der Druckerei gestelltes) mit RI absolut colorimetrisch. Das Ergebnis sollte ein Ausdruck sein, der dem Druck im Bogenoffset nach FOGRA auf gestrichenem Papier entspricht.

Wichtig hierfür ist natürlich eine Papiersorte, die weiß genug ist und einen sehr hohen Farbauftrag zuläßt. In Extrembereichen (Prozeßgelb...) reicht der Farbumfang der meisten Tintenstrahler auch nicht ganz aus, um alle Farben des ISOcoated wiederzugeben. Einige Low-Budget-Drucker können selbst das, z.B. der HP 9180 oder der Epson R2400.

So ausgestattet wird der Ausdruck relativ genau dem Offsetdruck entsprechen, mit dem verbleibenden Problem, daß dieses nicht überprüfbar ist. Deshalb spricht man hier bestenfalls von einem kalibrierten Ausdruck und nicht von einem Farbproof.

Um einen farbverbindlichen (rechtsverbindlichen) Proof zu erhalten, wird auf dem Ausdruck üblicherweise der Ugra/Fogra-Medienkeil mitgedruckt. Die Farbflächen des Medienkeils werden anschließend vermessen und die Meßergebnisse in Form eines Aufklebers auf den Ausdruck geklebt. Wurden die Toleranzen eingehalten, kann man von einem farbverbindlichen Proof sprechen. Bei Streitigkeiten kann eine unabhängige Stelle den Proof nachmessen und beurteilen.

Grüße!


----------

